# Problem with poop



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Can somebody please tell me why Rockos poop is like this it's the second time it happened 1st time was two days ago but I didn't think it was a big deal but now I'm worried about it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wait, is it like, stringy? Or did you just get an action shot? Either way, I would really try to take him to the vet, because that is alarming to me


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Wait, is it like, stringy? Or did you just get an action shot? Either way, I would really try to take him to the vet, because that is alarming to me


Yes its stringy im gonna have to try find myself an avian vet im having trouble trying to find one its not hanging on him anymore and he just flew onto my bed now oh and hes just after pooping on my bed a normal poop but its dark green.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Id be worried.  My tiel which died several years ago made similar poop. Keep an eye on the droppings, does he have any tinted red/orange? Does he struggle to make a dropping? My poor Mr.White did.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

northernfog said:


> Id be worried.  My tiel which died several years ago made similar poop. Keep an eye on the droppings, does he have any tinted red/orange? Does he struggle to make a dropping? My poor Mr.White did.


I dont know what you mean does he have any tinted and no he dosent struggle to poop.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I dont know what you mean does he have any tinted and no he dosent struggle to poop.


My cockatiel Mr.White's droppings would be orange/red (scarlet) looking especially in the white part. Not all of the droppings but some. I'm just telling you to keep an eye out because he also had stringy droppings like in your picture. I hope all goes well with Rocko.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

northernfog said:


> My cockatiel Mr.White's droppings would be orange/red (scarlet) looking especially in the white part. Not all of the droppings but some. I'm just telling you to keep an eye out because he also had stringy droppings like in your picture. I hope all goes well with Rocko.


No its just green with white on the end I hope hes ok if you dont mind me asking did your tiel die because of these droppings.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope Rocko will be okay. My finch pooped like that right after the vet checked it's temperature. Have you changed the diet in any way? Maybe something just didn't agree with him.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Brandon2k14 said:


> No its just green with white on the end I hope hes ok if you dont mind me asking did your tiel die because of these droppings.


I was really young then and really uneducated on how to raise birds. I remember I thought there was something wrong with him but everyone in the family thought he looked ok and I was way too young to take him to the vet myself. I begged them to take him to the vet but they assured me he would be ok. To this day though it hurts so much to think that maybe I could have saved my little bird and who knows, he may have been with me right now. I just remember he had that stringy dropping. This was in addition to struggling when he made a dropping, sometimes he couldn't even poop. So no I don't think he died because of the dropping but maybe that was a sign that he wasn't doing so well?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TexTiel said:


> I hope Rocko will be okay. My finch pooped like that right after the vet checked it's temperature. Have you changed the diet in any way? Maybe something just didn't agree with him.


Nope his diet is the same seed and pellets I didn't give him any veg or fruit this week and I gave him egg today but the egg wouldn't be the problem because this happened 2 days ago and today.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Northernfog I'm sorry to hear that  I'm sure he's in a good place and I don't think he would blame you in any way


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I just woke up and I took Rocko out from his cage to stand at the window and listen to the birds me and Rocko like to listen to the birds early in the morning and when he pooped it was very watery.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Please Help he just pooped again only this time it was completely water could he have 
Diarrhoea ive been thinking since all he had to eat yesterday was egg and pellets but he wasnt eating much pellets could that have caused his poop to be runny.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Take him to a vet Brandon. This is not normal.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Take him to a vet Brandon. This is not normal.


I dont know of any Avian vets in Dublin and I dont know how much it will cost to visit.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well he needs to go to any vet, because I think he needs to be checked out. He needs a professional opinion to see what's going on


----------



## angel226 (Jul 16, 2010)

Is rocko a male or a female? My females sometimes have the more stringy poop just before they lay eggs. But it doesn't just hang from her butt


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Well he needs to go to any vet, because I think he needs to be checked out. He needs a professional opinion to see what's going on


Would it cost alot to get him seen.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

angel226 said:


> Is rocko a male or a female? My females sometimes have the more stringy poop just before they lay eggs. But it doesn't just hang from her butt


Rockos gender is yet to be confirmed lol but hes more closer to being a male than female.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, that depends. Go within your means, but he really should go just to check him out. I would, because as it was mentioned on a different thread, it's possible that his egg could have given him a parasite or something like that. It could explain his poop


----------



## angel226 (Jul 16, 2010)

How old can I see a picture?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Well, that depends. Go within your means, but he really should go just to check him out. I would, because as it was mentioned on a different thread, it's possible that his egg could have given him a parasite or something like that. It could explain his poop


What would happen if I went to the vet and they ask me for money.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

angel226 said:


> How old can I see a picture?


Hes on my signature so is his age.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

He is now sleeping and I mean properly sleeping head tucked under wings and one foot up and the light is on.


----------



## angel226 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm I don't see a signature or writting strange


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

You need to take him to a vet. Ask for early birthday money if you need to, get your parents involved. You can't ignore what is most likely an illness and expect the bird to just get better on his own. They WILL ask for money, it won't be free. You'll need to ask how much the consult fee is before you go and make sure you have the money, plus more in case he needs meds. You can often arrange payment plans, paying a little each week until the debt is paid off, but this needs to be discussed with the vet. Ask your parents first, better to repay your parents than a vet, especially if you're not 100% sure you'll be able to pay regularly


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> You need to take him to a vet. Ask for early birthday money if you need to, get your parents involved. You can't ignore what is most likely an illness and expect the bird to just get better on his own. They WILL ask for money, it won't be free. You'll need to ask how much the consult fee is before you go and make sure you have the money, plus more in case he needs meds. You can often arrange payment plans, paying a little each week until the debt is paid off, but this needs to be discussed with the vet. Ask your parents first, better to repay your parents than a vet, especially if you're not 100% sure you'll be able to pay regularly


If only I knew this was gonna happen my mam has no money at the moment just yesterday she bought a new table and chairs for the kitchen and I have a few people interested in taking my hamsters so then I will have some money my mam also spends alot of money on Tiko and one thing is we are all saying this could have been something to do with the egg but maybe because egg and pellets was all he had in his cage while I was sleeping is what caused his poop to be watery because he wasnt eating the pellets do you think this may he why.and im waiting for the Vet to contact me.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

But you did know it was going to happen. You posted this on Friday saying it had also happened on Wednesday.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't wait for the vet to contact you. Contact another vet if that one isn't available right now. If you and your family seriously have NO money then you'll need to talk to the vet about payment plans. Do this now, not tomorrow, not next week, not when the vet happens to call you. You did know this could happen because I talked to you about it weeks ago and told you how expensive vets were and that you should be putting money aside for this kind of thing and you said you were going to. Birds live a long time, it's inevitable that they will get sick at some point. Rocko, if you get him vet treatment and he gets well, will probably get sick again in his life time and you'll need to pay for that too. Birds get sick just like we do and it costs money. You need to be prepared. Your bird relies on you to look after him. He doesn't seem to just have "watery poop", it's hanging from his vent which is a whole different matter. I'm not a vet and I haven't seen him so I can't diagnose him but I do know this could be very serious if left untreated.

Also he should be eating seeds, why is he only getting pellets and egg? If his poop has been completely water, clear water with no solids at all, then he's not eating anything and/or he's drinking A LOT. Both are bad and concerning. Give him seeds and get him to a vet.

Also I'd like to point out that you took rocko to all kinds of places where he could have been exposed to things that would make him sick. Like pet shops, for instance. If any of the birds there were sick, rocko could have caught it. I did mention that it wasn't the best idea at the time. It would be good to let your vet know that you took him around other random birds in stores.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> But you did know it was going to happen. You posted this on Friday saying it had also happened on Wednesday.


No I didnt know it was gonna happen I didnt give him egg on wednesday the last time was the stringy poop thing we are talking about the egg.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

But why are you even talking about the egg when you clearly said 



Brandon2k14 said:


> Nope his diet is the same seed and pellets I didn't give him any veg or fruit this week and I gave him egg today *but the egg wouldn't be the problem because this happened 2 days ago and today*.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Don't wait for the vet to contact you. Contact another vet if that one isn't available right now. If you and your family seriously have NO money then you'll need to talk to the vet about payment plans. Do this now, not tomorrow, not next week, not when the vet happens to call you. You did know this could happen because I talked to you about it weeks ago and told you how expensive vets were and that you should be putting money aside for this kind of thing and you said you were going to. Birds live a long time, it's inevitable that they will get sick at some point. Rocko, if you get him vet treatment and he gets well, will probably get sick again in his life time and you'll need to pay for that too. Birds get sick just like we do and it costs money. You need to be prepared. Your bird relies on you to look after him. He doesn't seem to just have "watery poop", it's hanging from his vent which is a whole different matter. I'm not a vet and I haven't seen him so I can't diagnose him but I do know this could be very serious if left untreated.
> 
> Also he should be eating seeds, why is he only getting pellets and egg? If his poop has been completely water, clear water with no solids at all, then he's not eating anything and/or he's drinking A LOT. Both are bad and concerning. Give him seeds and get him to a vet.
> 
> Also I'd like to point out that you took rocko to all kinds of places where he could have been exposed to things that would make him sick. Like pet shops, for instance. If any of the birds there were sick, rocko could have caught it. I did mention that it wasn't the best idea at the time. It would be good to let your vet know that you took him around other random birds in stores.


No I only gave him egg and pellets that morning later on he got seed and the poop is not sticking to him anymore that only happened once and I have been saving money for him but not much I only saved €15.00 so far but that wont be enough and his poop has got solids in it and what does the vet payment plan do is it like a thing and you just pay them back.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also its sunday today everywhere would be closed now and his poop is looking normal now maybe it was just the egg making his poop watery maybe its nothing serious but when the poop was sticking to him the other day I need to find out what that is hopefully the vet will know.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok I was talking to the vet and she said I should give him a wormer she said it kills something and should stop the watery poop where can I get a wormer and should I use it.she also said she will have a look at him if she needs to but what I have described to her she dosent think I need to go to the vet she also said to keep him off fruit and veg and just keep him on his normal diet.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> But why are you even talking about the egg when you clearly said


Because I didnt think the egg was the problem but now I do and so does the vet if you cant help me then there is no point in you arguing with me.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Vegetables are part of a cockatiels normal diet though Brandon. If your vet doesn't know that then I wouldn't put too much faith in their opinion. Plus they didn't even see rocko, they've diagnosed him without even looking at him or doing any tests. Your vet is just guessing and that's very dodgy.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Vegetables are part of a cockatiels normal diet though Brandon. If your vet doesn't know that then I wouldn't put too much faith in their opinion. Plus they didn't even see rocko, they've diagnosed him without even looking at him or doing any tests. Your vet is just guessing and that's very dodgy.


Maybe because if I give him veg it will make his poop watery and I wouldn't know if it went back to normal or not also do you think I should get the wormer


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

No, don't get the wormer. You should only worm your bird if it has been proved that there's a worm problem. Rocko hasn't even been examined, so no, I wouldn't take any advice regarding medication from an over-the-phone vet who has no reason to suspect that worms are even the cause of the problem.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't get the wormer without him being looked at. And forget about that terrible vet! Find a different one and make an appointment. Do not use the same vet you spoke to as it's obvious they're pretty dodgy. He needs to be actually examined, face to face. Any proper vet would know that and wouldn't diagnose things without seeing the actual animal first hand. Payment plans, to answer your question, is where you pay back the amount you owe over a period of time. Like a little bit a week until it's paid off or something.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Don't get the wormer without him being looked at. And forget about that terrible vet! Find a different one and make an appointment. Do not use the same vet you spoke to as it's obvious they're pretty dodgy. He needs to be actually examined, face to face. Any proper vet would know that and wouldn't diagnose things without seeing the actual animal first hand. Payment plans, to answer your question, is where you pay back the amount you owe over a period of time. Like a little bit a week until it's paid off or something.


She gave me a number to a different vet and she said to ring him if I wanna get him seen should I make an appointment with him or should I just find a different vet because I really dont know of any other Avian vets near me.also I was thinking about the wormer I was doing research on it and it said you can see the eggs in their poop but you cant in Rockos poop I used a microscope whatever its called and could see nothing so he dosent have worms also I think whatever is wrong with him is maybe making him weak because he was out today and didnt fly to his cage once so I picked him up and put him in his cage so he could eat and when I first saw him yesterday morning he was a bit aggressive I just cant wait to get him to a vet and all this worrying will be over and definitely I dont think I should get another bird not until I move out and have my own money for vets and stuff and I also told my mam to start saving money for Tiko just like I have so far 6 years Tiko hasnt had a problem.and Thanks guys for your support and help.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I think the avian vet she gave you a number for shoukd be find, make an appointment with that vet and make it ASAP because birds can go downhill very fast and it's already been a long time since he started showing signs of illness. Time is really against you when it comes to birds being sick. 
If he seems weak that means he's getting worse. birds tend to hide their sicknesses until they're really bad and that means if you're noticing weakness then he's probably pretty darn sick. No more waiting, it could very easily be too late if you let this carry on untreated. 

I think the whole eggs in the poop thing is more complicated than that. I know at the vets they use dye on the poop before looking at it and I assume that is for a reason so maybe looking through a microscope on its own doesn't cut it. He may still have worms and he'll need to be checked for that by the vet. 

As long as your not seeing the dodgy vet who you talked to on the phone it should hopefully be okay to see the avian vet she gave u a number for. No reason to think that ones dodgy yet. Just make sure they do tests and don't just guess what's wrong.

How is he behaving now? How are his droppings? Can you post photos of some fresh ones and of him?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> I think the avian vet she gave you a number for shoukd be find, make an appointment with that vet and make it ASAP because birds can go downhill very fast and it's already been a long time since he started showing signs of illness. Time is really against you when it comes to birds being sick.
> If he seems weak that means he's getting worse. birds tend to hide their sicknesses until they're really bad and that means if you're noticing weakness then he's probably pretty darn sick. No more waiting, it could very easily be too late if you let this carry on untreated.
> 
> I think the whole eggs in the poop thing is more complicated than that. I know at the vets they use dye on the poop before looking at it and I assume that is for a reason so maybe looking through a microscope on its own doesn't cut it. He may still have worms and he'll need to be checked for that by the vet.
> ...


I'm coming back from school now so I will check him when I'm home


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im home now hes acting normal a picture of him wont matter if he looks no different and I will have to wait until he poops to get a picture but its normal poops also im gonna make a appointment with the vet


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

So Rockos poop is normal his poop looks like that on the picture because he hasn't been eating his pellets.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a feeling that Rocco's poop issue was caused by too much egg. I know that when my two eat too much of it, they have watery poop. Also, they have had romaine lettuce for the past several days, and their poop is different because of it.
So, keep an eye on Rocco, but hopefully it's just the diet.
I would give him his seed back and see if there is a change.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> I have a feeling that Rocco's poop issue was caused by too much egg. I know that when my two eat too much of it, they have watery poop. Also, they have had romaine lettuce for the past several days, and their poop is different because of it.
> So, keep an eye on Rocco, but hopefully it's just the diet.
> I would give him his seed back and see if there is a change.


Ye I think I gave Rocko a bit more egg than I usually do and what do you mean give him his seed he always has his seed I was only using his seed bowl when I was giving him egg and I think he's turning into a seed junkie because he won't eat his pellets anymore or vegetables only seed.I really don't think he's sick because he hasn't been showing any sick signs and I think I was being too worried and tricking my mind into thinking it's serious but I still don't know what caused the string of poop to stick to him.


----------

